

Ask HN: What is generally considered to be the World's first tech startup? - neilpeel


======
sharemywin
The start of Silcon Valley:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Semiconductor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Semiconductor)

------
zrail
"Crunk and Grog's Magical Wheel Emporium"

